

Show HN: Problems.club - kelheor
http://problems.club/

======
wingerlang
[http://i.imgur.com/diNGefJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/diNGefJ.png)

What's the point of the animating label? Seems like there's a good amount of
space anyway below it.

Also, the submit button jumps left when I write something.

Chrome Version 43.0.2357.132 (64-bit)

~~~
kelheor
>> What's the point of the animating label?

It's a default behavior of textarea in Materialize CSS. I will try to fix it
later.

>> the submit button jumps left when I write something.

Thank you, it's because of "length" attribute in the bottom left corner of
text area. I'll try to fix it soon.

------
kelheor
Author here. Problems club is a place, where you can anonymously tell about
your problem and get recommendations on how to solve it. Seeking for your
advices to improve this project.

------
richerlariviere
Nice use of Materialize <3

